# carp on cricket



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

caught this carp on 6 lb line #8 hook 6 lb line on a 10 ft crappie pole with a mini spin reel pulled my duracrart around for 45 min there is thousands of them where i fish under mobile causeway. too much work on bream buster dont want to do that again

View attachment 12692


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

People eat carp? The reason i ask is i have some property i dont get to visit very often and it has a nice size pond on it. Well my grandfather used to stock it all the time with catfish, brirm, and there were like 6 carp in it. They all were huge. Last time i was out there i could tell ASSHOLES broke into my fenced in NO TRESPASSING property and i didnt see one single carp. I threw some bread out and usually they will come but not one. Do they die as they get old or did some co*ksucker catch them. 
Thanks for the info...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

if you pull up carp on interenet they say they are good fried baked or broiled, # 1 game fish in europe, guy i gave him to fried him asked for more


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I caught one in similar fashion...*

last spring. My friend who was with me cleaned it and swore it was great. It did look like grouper flesh. I just can't get past the image and mindset... Maybe if they sold it to me as "grouper ", I would like it...


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

People do eat carp although I have never tried it certain people swear that is it good. I grew up in the detroit area and if you would go into a Polish grocery store they would always have fresh carp.. some alive and some dead.. If you think about it people eat tilapia and that is crap eating fish so maybe carp aren't that bad ???


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

local_hooker said:


> People do eat carp although I have never tried it certain people swear that is it good. I grew up in the detroit area and if you would go into a Polish grocery store they would always have fresh carp.. some alive and some dead.. If you think about it people eat tilapia and that is crap eating fish so maybe carp aren't that bad ???


when u say it like that it makes me wont to run right out and eat a few just to see what a crap eater taste like


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

carp is suppose to be a real oily fish. they arent prised, but if you had a family to feed it's a good source of lean protein. i would say carp nuggets coated in zatarain's lemon flavored fish fry would taste pretty good. as far as not being in your pond, they had to fish the crap out of it b/c carp love to spawn and can over run a pond in a few years. that is a good lookin carp though and i bet it was a he!! of a fight. we use to catch them on 6lb test on 4ft ultra lights.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My 4yr old grandson and I caught an 11 lber on 6 lb line on a ultra, ultra light weight crappie rod yesterday. (on my pier at lake Weiss)


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

its good. but your talking to the guy that eats hardtails (i got tricked once but its a nice white meat) and makes a killer tuna dip and tuna salad from Bobo's (bleed them right away and there good)


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

*Carp*

It might make you feel better, or not...Carp have been eaten in Europe for a millenium. Monks used to raise them in ponds for food for centuries. most folks raise catfish in ponds these days...which makes me feel good..I like fried catfish.

Rich, Navarre
26 year vet.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where is the mobile causeway?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

It's that gianormus bridge you cross going into Moblie from I-10. Lots of delta and brackish water to fish in. Divers who worked on the tunnel over there say they seen catfish with eyes as big as headlights. Don't know much about that area or how you'd get to fish around the tunnel.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I caught this carp in Lake Michigan this past summer. We were swimming and it was nibbling on my leg. I chased into the shallows with a cirlce of kids, wore it out, then reached down and sunk my fingers into the gills.*

*Then released it. *


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i fish other end right where payment hits bridge, in 1980 it was 20 ft deep from blakely to dead end, it has silted in so bad its only 1 to 3 ft deep most of the way in most people give up before they get in there is a creek flowing out at the pensacola side dead eng where hotels are ,i think it is called do ray creek if it rains it turns to clay, its only been super clear once to c all those carp they were as thick as mullet in the creek 30 to 40 in a group all around the boat in shallowes,ive caught about 4 on cricket and had line brokena lot also caught 200 channel cats there previous 2 yrs on crickets there about 20 trip, put jugs there bought 30.00 diff bait only caught cats on crickets, a lot of gar in there if u use any other bait instant gar, also 3 gators in there 10 ft or better creek only goes to bridge at rd, that u can get in, is natyre trails all around it used to catch brim whole 1/2 mile bridge last few yrs only in last few hundred yards creek is full of channel cats and big brim only a few spots under bridge where brim still are yast yr we sat in 2 places anchored caught 83 plate bulls sitting still, crickets only no bite worms, ive probally caught 10,000 since 1980 it was only spot i fished for 30 yrs


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

its where the tanker ran off bridge last yr, if u see the 50 ft fuel hosethey left and broken tree tk fell on u are in my spot sit still fisl mouth of creek north side. glad i wasnt there day tk ran off would have landed on me, downside verynozy, bothers some of my friends but not me,.. put in at scotts on causeway, this time yr everyone saltwater fishing landing full daylight on wk ends


----------

